
Cancer Vaccine Works 'Startlingly Well' in Mouse Model - blanche_
https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/892447?src=soc_fb_180214_mscpedt_news_onc_cancervax&faf=1
======
ValentineC
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279856)

------
reasonattlm
Original publicity materials: [https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-
news/2018/01/cancer-vaccin...](https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-
news/2018/01/cancer-vaccine-eliminates-tumors-in-mice.html)

Paper:
[https://doi.org/10.1126/scitranslmed.aan4488](https://doi.org/10.1126/scitranslmed.aan4488)

~~~
nonbel
First sentence shows something is wrong:

>"It has recently become apparent that the immune system can cure cancer."
[https://doi.org/10.1126/scitranslmed.aan4488](https://doi.org/10.1126/scitranslmed.aan4488)

Recently? This has been thought for quite awhile...
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=immune+surveillanc...](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=immune+surveillance+cancer)

And really it is obvious that there are trade offs between immune surveillance
of cancer and auto-immune disease. Next they will be surprised at the tradeoff
between aging/organ failure and cancer.

------
hguhghuff
So many vaccines work beautifully in mice.

Must be comforting to be a mouse facing health issues.

~~~
shubb
As I understand it, many diseases that wild mice almost all carry have been
eliminated in lab mice, using some fairly crazy measures. They also have very
little genetic variation due to the way they have been bred.

I think there is a very interesting scifi novel in reading about how that
stuff was achieved and what human society would be like after it was
applied...

~~~
Morizero
> They also have very little genetic variation due to the way they have been
> bred.

Specifically, the mechanism is inbreeding. Each generation has less and less
genetic diversity, until individuals are essentially clones.

